# Waiting is so Hard



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Put in the app for Fiona and hope to hear something soon. Got some news today I really didnt want to hear. To make a long story short had open heart surgery last year, hysterectomy 3 weeks ago and now another surgery next week for a biopsy on a lymph node. So I will continue to be on restrictions but for only 2 more weeks after next week. Being Fiona has to get surgery herself and I would have to wait anyway I am hoping it will all work out. Actually makes me want her all the more. Kind of like a journey of healing together. Still have my other 2 furbabies I take care of and with all my health conditions Trixie was taken care of when she got cancer. They are my therapy and couldn't imagine myself without furbabies.
Haven't heard anything yet on the app so maybe I will get some good news soon and if not everything happens for a reason. Still crossing my fingers and sending up a few prayers to!
Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hang in there dear! Soon Fiona will be home being loved by you.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope so. Was hoping to get her but haven't heard anything so thats discouraging. Maybe I'm being to impatient but with all these health concerns I was really hoping to get some encouraging news. Been having computer problems so maybe my messages aren't going thru. Anyhow wanted to have another golden for Christmas but even if she's not available yet would be nice to know she would be coming. My son wants a puppy but really had my heart set on her ever since I saw her pic's and read her story. Think thats why my husband agreed cause he really wants her to. I've tried not to get my hopes to high til the app is processed but hard not to do. Was just so excited so maybe I will hear something soon and everything will work out. Just wish there was a way to speed up the process. Its amazing how much she looks like Trixie and Trixie always watched over me like she knew she had to be there. If it will let me I will post pic's of Fiona and Trixie and you can see how much they look alike.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Trixie was beautiful, so is Fiona. 

Grand Strand is a small Rescue Group, they may be limited on the number of Volunteers they have helping it. 

When there's a holiday coming up, sometimes there's a delay in getting messages & phone calls returned, applications processed because some of the Volunteers may be going out of town or have family in town, etc. 

Hang in there, try to be patient. 
Wishing you the best of luck. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*



aundy28570 said:


> I hope so. Was hoping to get her but haven't heard anything so thats discouraging. Maybe I'm being to impatient but with all these health concerns I was really hoping to get some encouraging news. Been having computer problems so maybe my messages aren't going thru. Anyhow wanted to have another golden for Christmas but even if she's not available yet would be nice to know she would be coming. My son wants a puppy but really had my heart set on her ever since I saw her pic's and read her story. Think thats why my husband agreed cause he really wants her to. I've tried not to get my hopes to high til the app is processed but hard not to do. Was just so excited so maybe I will hear something soon and everything will work out. Just wish there was a way to speed up the process. Its amazing how much she looks like Trixie and Trixie always watched over me like she knew she had to be there. If it will let me I will post pic's of Fiona and Trixie and you can see how much they look alike.


Aundy

I am so sorry for all of the health issues you are going through. Fiona and Trixie really do look alike and they are both gorgeous!! Praying you hear the news you are hoping for soon!!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Did hear something back and yes its going to take some time especially with the holidays which is very understandable so will wait and see and cross my fingers! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope you get good news soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's beautiful. I wish you all the best. Kudos for your wanting a rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Aundy

Have you heard anymore?
Fiona is just gorgeous!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not yet. Last message I got was could be couple weeks. Just had my surgery Wednesday and all went well so once I get a few days recovery behind me really hope I know if going to be able to get her so if its not possible then I can look for another gr for Christmas but really have my heart set on her and she would be worth the wait even if its a later date. My son has been hoping we would have another gr by Christmas but hoping for Fiona to. Maybe they will contact me soon.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

So many gr Christmas movies on tv. Ughhhh! Really miss my Trixie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*

Where are the GR Christmas movies?
Can you tell me the names and where they are showing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aundy*



aundy28570 said:


> Not yet. Last message I got was could be couple weeks. Just had my surgery Wednesday and all went well so once I get a few days recovery behind me really hope I know if going to be able to get her so if its not possible then I can look for another gr for Christmas but really have my heart set on her and she would be worth the wait even if its a later date. My son has been hoping we would have another gr by Christmas but hoping for Fiona to. Maybe they will contact me soon.


Aundy

Hope you hear very soon and hope you are treating yourself kindly after surgery!


----------

